# My FIL passed



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ed turned 89 just last month. He lived in an independent living center and still cooked and drove himself to where he needed to go. 

Yesterday (Sat.) at about 11 am he collapsed from a Hemoragic (sp) stroke. He had massive bleeding on the brain. He was found lying on the floor of the community dining area. 

911 was called within seconds of him falling. He was transported to the local hospital less than 1 mile away. 

When my wife and I arrived at the hospital, they were taking heroic life saving steps to save him. The doc told my wife that he would need a neuro (sp) surgeon if he were to have any chance at living. The doc also said that his quality of life would not be the same. 

My wife decided against that knowing her father's wishes. Within an hour or so, he was taken off the ventilator and made as comfortable as possible. We sat by his bed for about three hours.

Hospice (wonderful people) was contacted as my wife decided that she wanted her dad to be back in his apt. when he passed. Hospice arranged for a medical supply firm to deliver a hospital bed and other assorted supplies. At about 5 pm, Ed was transported back to his apt. 

The doc said that it might be as long as 2 days until the body gave up. We were ready for the vigil. 

At 11:30 Sat. night, Ed passed peacefully and quietly with his daughter at his side. The funeral home arrived at 3am Sun. morning to pick up Ed. 

Ed was a Navy vet, a life-long smoker and a pretty good all around guy. He was a small guy, only about 5-03 and 130 lbs. or so, soaking wet. My wife said that he did some boxing while in the Navy. 

So today, we go back to his apt. and begin the process of organizing and packing of his possessions. We had moved him to here from Billings, MT., just last July. We had hoped to have him here for at least a couple of years. 

Anyways, I just wanted you all to know Ed a little bit, and to make it known that Ed no longer is in pain, and he's now back with his family, as he was the youngest of 11 children. He was the last family member to pass. 

RIP Ed, you are loved and you are and will be missed. :smt1099


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

"A Veteran Died Today"

(Author Unknown)

He was getting old and paunchy and his hair was falling fast, and he sat around the Legion, telling stories of the past. Of a war that he had fought in and the deeds that he had done. In his exploits with his buddies; they were heroes, everyone. And 'tho sometimes, to his neighbors, his tales became a joke, all his buddies listened, for they knew whereof he spoke. But we'll hear his tales no longer, for ol' Bob has passed away, and the world's a little poorer, for a Veteran died today.

No, he won't be mourned by many, just his children and his wife. For he lived an ordinary, very quiet sort of life. He held a job and raised a family, quietly going on his way; and the world won't note his passing; 'tho a Veteran died today.

When politicians leave this earth, their bodies lie in state, while thousands note their passing and proclaim that they were great. Papers tell of their life stories, from the time that they were young, but the passing of a Veteran, goes unnoticed, and unsung. Is the greatest contribution, to the welfare of our land, some jerk who breaks his promise and cons his fellow man? Or the ordinary fellow, who in times of war and strife, goes off to serve his Country and offers up his life? The politician's stipend and the style in which he lives, are sometimes disproportionate, to the service he gives. While the ordinary Veteran, who offered up his all, is paid off with a medal and perhaps a pension, small. It's so easy to forget them, for it is so long ago, that our Bobs and Jims and Johnnys, went to battle, but we know. It was not the politicians, with their compromise and ploys, who won for us the freedom that our Country now enjoys. Should you find yourself in danger, with your enemies at hand, would you really want some cop-out, with his every waffling stand? Or would you want a Veteran, who has sworn to defend, his home, his kin, and Country, and would fight until the end?

He was just a common Veteran and his ranks are growing thin, but his presence should remind us, we may need his likes again. For when countries are in conflict, then we find the Military's part, is to clean up all the troubles, that the politicians start.

If we cannot do him honor, while he's here to hear the praise, then at least let's give him homage, at the ending of his days. Perhaps just a simple headline, in the paper that might say:

OUR COUNTRY IS IN MOURNING,
FOR A VETERAN DIED TODAY.


Your loss saddens my heart. What he has gained, lightens it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

God bless your wife and yourself. Rest in peace Ed.

Terry


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

So sorry to hear that. My best wishes to you and yours.

SD


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Bless you and your family for all you did to keep him where he could live and be close to family. 
JT


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've lifted your wife and family in my prayers. God bless and comfort you in your time of grief.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My condolences to you, your wife and your family. Rest easy, for Ed is in a better place.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations to Ed for a life well lived and controlled to the end. 

My sympathies and sorrow go out to his grieving family.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ed has gone in peace to his just reward. He has honored us all with his service to God, Family, and Country. For this I thank him.

Prayers sent for Ed's eternal peace, and to ease your pain in his passing.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We're all getting old, and the people we know are dropping off of the face of the earth.
I'm glad that your father-in-law didn't suffer in full consciousness, and that he passed away quickly.
May we all go so well, after such a useful life.

Jean and I send our condolences.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry about your loss. I have had experience with hospice before and they are great. Thank you for sharing a little about him.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sympathy to your family for your loss.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We're pretty much done packing up his belongings and cleaning his apartment. Last Thur. night the facility that he resided in, had a get-together for Ed. Nothing fancy, just residents that wished to say something about him. 

Approx. 25 people showed up. Many stood-up and said a little about him. Many had something funny to recall. Many had tears on their cheeks. 

They provided a cake and a bottle of champagne, in order to toast him. The get-together lasted about an hour. It meant a lot to my wife. It was obvious that Ed was liked and he got along with them all. 

We go back tomorrow to meet the carpet cleaning guy. We only have a few items to remove from his apt. The last thing out the door, will be his electric scooter. Just kind of felt that it was appropriate. He used that thing to buzz around on and nothing was off-limits, in regards to getting hit by it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas, shipmate.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Deepest condolences for your loss. We went through the same with my mother in law last year. She was 87 and while not unexpected, it's a hard thing to go through. We take comfort in knowing she is with her creator now.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Prayers for you and family. May you find joy in the past, peace in the present, and hope in the future - the Promise of Easter.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My wife learned more about her father passing. When he collapsed, a female was by his side within a minute or so at most. 911 was called immediately.

The female said that he was having problems breathing, so she rolled him over onto his side. She said that he did seem to be somewhat aware of what had occurred. 

Before EMS arrived, the female stated that he said "bout time". He then blacked out a very short time later, before EMS was on-scene. 

Ed was very independent and could be frustrating at times. He pretty much lived life by his terms each and every day. We knew that he was getting tired, as he let us know that. He also had trouble getting out of bed and dressed for the day. 

We knew that he wanted nothing to do with a nursing home and all that it encompassed. He simply would not put up with a life such as that. 

So, Ed lived his life exactly the way he wanted, up to and including the way he passed........simple and straight to the point.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd like to do it that way, myself.

However, I hope that I would be somewhat more, um, involved with the female in question, at the time.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'd like to do it that way, myself.
> 
> However, I hope that I would be somewhat more, um, involved with the female in question, at the time.


You do realize, that as we get older, we don't get any better......at _anything_.

Ed was 89 when he passed. I'm thinking that he would have thought of a female being involved as only complicating matters.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good point, that.

At any rate, it was nice that there was someone close by, to ease his discomfort during his last moments.


----------

